# IBS VS COLON CANCER



## lex72886 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone, First of all i would like to say how content i am to have found this page. I am brand new to this, and i never even knew what IBS was until a couple of days ago. I hope you guys can answer any of the question and concerns i have. My story goes as follows...I am a 25 year old male. I have always had a problem with constipation. Sometimes i would push so hard that i would have blood in my stool. I went to my doctor and he told me not to worry about it too much, because i probably develop hemorrhoids from my constipation. I went on with my life and in December i started to notice that my left abdominal side was bothering me. It felt like i had gas stuck inside and i couldn't get it out. The pain came and went so i thought nothing of it. As months went on the pain began to be more severe. The left abdominal pain came back stronger and it would hurt my back a little bit. My right side also began to hurt as well. I am constantly urinating and having bowl movement. The pain would go away but it would come back right before i would have another bowl movement. There was even a day when my abdominal pain was all day and i had diarrhea. I began to GOOGLE my symptoms and came across symptoms of IBS and Colon Cancer. This caused more stress and it seems as thought since that day i have had IBS every day constantly not like i did before when it would come and go. I decided to go to the doctor and i was reading a pamphlet on IBS. Long story short he said he was pretty sure that i have IBS but he would like to do blood work. I told him i was scared it could be colon cancer and he said if it gave me peace of mind i can have a colonoscopy. I scheduled my colonoscopy and decided to have my blood work the next day. I wasn't allowed to eat food past 12pm since my appointment the next day. i woke up around 1pm because i went to sleep around 4pm because i kept reading things on IBS. I woke up and went to get my blood work. she poked me three times because my vains were too slow due to the lack of water or food and when i got up i almost passed out. I got home and decided not to be a victim of IBS so i went on ate my cereal, protein shake, and some oatmeal. My stomach felt horrible. i thought i was going to throw up, because i felt so nauseous. I am scared because i don't know whats going on with my body and it's horrible that i can't eat what i want. I've lost 8 pounds in 3 weeks. I haven't had blood in my stool lately because my stool is smaller and it comes out easier even thought i am constipated. I am so confused and scared to have this colonoscopy because i feel as thought i keep receiving bad news. I hope this isn't colon cancer. My doctor said it's unlikely but i did read about a man who was 27 and developed it. I hope someone can answer my questions. I really scared. this is causing me anxiety and depression. PLEASE HELP...-ALEJANDRO


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

[quote name='lex72886' timestamp='1334968003' post='863379']Hello Everyone, First of all i would like to say how content i am to have found this page. I am brand new to this, and i never even knew what IBS was until a couple of days ago. I hope you guys can answer any of the question and concerns i have. My story goes as follows...I am a 25 year old male. I have always had a problem with constipation. Sometimes i would push so hard that i would have blood in my stool. I went to my doctor and he told me not to worry about it too much, because i probably develop hemorrhoids from my constipation. I went on with my life and in December i started to notice that my left abdominal side was bothering me. It felt like i had gas stuck inside and i couldn't get it out. The pain came and went so i thought nothing of it. As months went on the pain began to be more severe. The left abdominal pain came back stronger and it would hurt my back a little bit. My right side also began to hurt as well. I am constantly urinating and having bowl movement. The pain would go away but it would come back right before i would have another bowl movement. There was even a day when my abdominal pain was all day and i had diarrhea. I began to GOOGLE my symptoms and came across symptoms of IBS and Colon Cancer. This caused more stress and it seems as thought since that day i have had IBS every day constantly not like i did before when it would come and go. I decided to go to the doctor and i was reading a pamphlet on IBS. Long story short he said he was pretty sure that i have IBS but he would like to do blood work. I told him i was scared it could be colon cancer and he said if it gave me peace of mind i can have a colonoscopy. I scheduled my colonoscopy and decided to have my blood work the next day. I wasn't allowed to eat food past 12pm since my appointment the next day. i woke up around 1pm because i went to sleep around 4pm because i kept reading things on IBS. I woke up and went to get my blood work. she poked me three times because my vains were too slow due to the lack of water or food and when i got up i almost passed out. I got home and decided not to be a victim of IBS so i went on ate my cereal, protein shake, and some oatmeal. My stomach felt horrible. i thought i was going to throw up, because i felt so nauseous. I am scared because i don't know whats going on with my body and it's horrible that i can't eat what i want. I've lost 8 pounds in 3 weeks. I haven't had blood in my stool lately because my stool is smaller and it comes out easier even thought i am constipated. I am so confused and scared to have this colonoscopy because i feel as thought i keep receiving bad news. I hope this isn't colon cancer. My doctor said it's unlikely but i did read about a man who was 27 and developed it. I hope someone can answer my questions. I really scared. this is causing me anxiety and depression. PLEASE HELP...-ALEJANDROHi Alejandro,Of course I don't know your health or nutritional history, but:It's uncanny that I just ran across your post because I just had similar symptoms, but now all my left and right side abdominal pains, bloating, slightly differing bowel symptoms, weight loss of 6 lbs in 6 weeks, are gone and back to normal . . . and now I'll tell you what I did. Been testing for (by MRT or muscle response testing) and treating for and eliminating 24 individual food allergies the past 3 months via NAET, a kinesology and holistic non-invasive, non-drug technique of eliminating allergies immediately. I can't say and neither can my Western MD nor his prescribed abdominal MRI what the causes were. . . also had an elevated liver count via a blood test panel (no I don't drink alcohol nor subscribe to diabetes). I also started eating an asparagus puree, thinking it could possibly stop rapid cell growth if cancer became a problem. By NAET education, I began massaging a few important accupuncture/accupressure energy meridian points along with the liver, gall bladder, stomach, small/large intestinal meridian points. After a few days of being certain not to eat any food allergens and staying away from any substance allergens (this was done by frequent MRT or muscle response testing) . . . after the MRI all the symptoms just went away so I'll see if they stay away, but suspect they will.After relating my past problem with yours, a verdict of IBS by your doctor can no doubt be helped immensely by watching your stress levels and testing and treating for all types of allergens, especially foods and drinks that you consume on a regular basis. You can learn to do this yourself very quickly if you will google allergy elimination and then choose the NAET url website and read a book or two on the subject. I am not affiliated with any of it, but have very successfully used it the past 10 years with my spouse and an occasional NAET practitioner. If you are concerned about colon cancer, you can immediately do an EZ accurate stool blood test from a $10 kit sold at Walgreens for quick peace of mind, but keep in mind that all tumors do not necessarily leak blood although hemorroids from constipation can and do, but it will make you feel better if this test is negative . . . and then you can do the colonoscopy afterwards. Of course there are other tests you can take too, but the above will tell you a whole lot about what is or isn't going on.Believe me when I tell you that food or other allergens can wreck havoc on your body and confuse the heck out of you so be sure to check these out too via the above technique. You'll be glad you did and so am I.DADOne more after-thought and that relates to chiropractic that I am aware of. If you have vertebraes out of alignment or subluxated way up in the upper neck area around C1 and/or if you have same vertebrae subluxations (misaligned vertebraes) on down in the mid back area around T-5 thru T-9 areas, you can expect possibilities of organ dysfunction in stomach, liver, gall bladder, small intestine, etc. and further on down from T-10 thru L-5, you could find distress in the lower organs such as large intestine (colon), etc. Spinal subluxations can cause the same or similar symptoms as allergens since they too create energy blockages, but only from pinched nerves going to its respective organ.Sometimes its just tough staying healthy, but once you get education on these more natural causes of symptoms, it gets easier to get back to better health.DAD


----------

